# cash register phobia- please help.



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I've worked various jobs over the years. But somehow through out this time, I've been able to avoid retail and therefore have never used a cash register. Now, I'm doing freelance work, but I'd also like to work part time somewhere. And the possibilities seem to be relegated almost exclusively to something that would involve a cash register. 

The problem is, I've developed almost a phobia towards them. Ok, it's probably more of a fear towards the idea of having to interact with people and the possibility of not knowing what to do. Or, the possibility of something going wrong and being completely stuck, not knowing what to do. 

Do many of you use cash registers on a daily basis? Are they difficult? Will it be weird if I tell them I've never used one and need to be trained?


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I too never used a cash register and fear it as well. And because the majority of jobs out there for first timers are using a cash register, I've still never had a job!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I developed a phobia of cash registers. I couldn't make change. The boss thought I was stealing and he fired me. 
He must have told the people where I live because the people here think I'm a thief, (even though I have never stolen anything-lol)

A Completely demoralizing experience...and I was already crushed...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It is very unlikely they would expect you to already know how to use one. I used one regularly and it took a few days to fully get the hang of it. They explained how to use it first, then had someone supervise me for a couple of hours. Afterwards, there were other staff nearby, so getting stuck was not a disaster.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

They'll train you. All cash programs are a little different, anyways, so even if you'd done cash before, you'd still probably need training on their system.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what she said. I worked retail for many years, i was trained and have trained others. 

it would not be weird at all to say that you have never used one, all that means is you have worked in capacities and venues where you just didn't use one, that's all.

When they train you, all you need to do is focus on the job at hand, pay attention, and you'll be fine. Don't be afraid to follow the lead of others, do it as they do it, ask questions if you don't understand something (to my mind, this shows that you are in fact paying attention). There's nothing wrong with asking whoever is training you to repeat a procedure so that you understand it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crazyg said:


> I've worked various jobs over the years. But somehow through out this time, I've been able to avoid retail and therefore have never used a cash register. Now, I'm doing freelance work, but I'd also like to work part time somewhere. And the possibilities seem to be relegated almost exclusively to something that would involve a cash register.
> 
> The problem is, I've developed almost a phobia towards them. Ok, it's probably more of a fear towards the idea of having to interact with people and the possibility of not knowing what to do. Or, the possibility of something going wrong and being completely stuck, not knowing what to do.
> 
> Do many of you use cash registers on a daily basis? Are they difficult? Will it be weird if I tell them I've never used one and need to be trained?


Every cash register is different. I used registers all the time in college. They are really not that bad at all. I was probably at the tail end of having to remember which items are taxed and which are not. Each price had ro be entered.

You WILL be trained in how to run them - pure and simple. They would not be doing their job otherwise. You will have time to learn things - it really isn't so bad. It is just taking a record of what is being purchased - like a report. No biggie. The worst thing you would likely have to deal with is impatient customers. They will NEVER be mad at you. Keep a smile, be friendly and things will be fine .

I think you can do it. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree with what has been said above, it's totally okay to have never used a cash register.

Making change used to scare me too. At first just take it slow. If you're at a smallish store, you might end up ringing up the same things over and over again and giving out the same amounts in change. It just become muscle memory after a while how many coins you pick up. Lots of people pay with credit and debit now though, at least half i'd say.

Good luck!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you so much for the responses! You guys are amazing- it definitely made me feel better. It's weird because I've done jobs which probably required more responsibility than the ones I'm looking at now; but somehow, the idea of working the cash register is just very daunting. 

Anyway, I kind of want to try one of these jobs and even feel like it might be good for me in an exposure kind of way. It would be great if I found it much less difficult than I thought. But I guess even if the first few weeks were tough, I could do it.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you so much for the responses! You guys are amazing- it definitely made me feel better. It's weird because I've done jobs which probably required more responsibility than the ones I'm looking at now; but somehow, the idea of working the cash register is just very daunting.

Anyway, I kind of want to try one of these jobs and even feel like it might be good for me in an exposure kind of way. It would be great if I found it much less difficult than I thought. But I guess even if the first few weeks were tough, I could do it.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

ryobi said:


> I developed a phobia of cash registers. I couldn't make change. The boss thought I was stealing and he fired me.
> He must have told the people where I live because the people here think I'm a thief, (even though I have never stolen anything-lol)
> 
> A Completely demoralizing experience...and I was already crushed...


I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. Do you think social anxiety made it harder to make change? That's what I'm thinking might happen to me at first too. It really sucks that your boss told people that you stole from him- that's really unprofessional. And it's terrible since obviously you didn't do anything. You shouldn't feel bad though- you didn't do anything wrong, it was just a mistake.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I like your sig, by the way, crazy girl


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I've used different cashiers in all my retail life; POS system; normal ones; swiping of cards and even exchanging it in different currencies!!

I have to agree that using the cash register may seem hard at first. Don't worry, when I first started retail (and even get fired for it just one day), I took a look at the cash register and was severely frightened by it that I couldn't even bear to look at that thing!!! That was how horrible it was.

Well, anyways a few years later, here I am ringing up the cash register every time I came to work....and right now, I just came back from a long day....

Oh well..I hate retail anyways, I wish to finish up my college school asap!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Yes, I've used different cashiers in all my retail life; POS system; normal ones; swiping of cards and even exchanging it in different currencies!!
> 
> I have to agree that using the cash register may seem hard at first. Don't worry, when I first started retail (and even get fired for it just one day), I took a look at the cash register and was severely frightened by it that I couldn't even bear to look at that thing!!! That was how horrible it was.
> 
> ...


Ugh, yeah, the sad thing is I've finished college and have experience. But my job finished during the height of the recession and so it's been extremely difficult to land work. Hence, the freelance jobs and now the possible part time job. I'm really, really trying to look at it from a different perspective though and look at it as a chance to learn and further myself, even if it seems like I'm not directly furthering my career. I want to try to maintain my freelance work as much as I can though- so hopefully they will give me part time hours.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^ I like your sig, by the way, crazy girl


aw, thanks, Leonardess! I like your name. I don't like my name though, wish I could change it...ha.


----------

